# My new "Golden Rule" 10g planted tank



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Trying my hand at a 10g planted tank following the "golden rule". Still a work in progress, still tweaking as plants are growing and getting the look I want.

1) Measuring the tank to find the focal point - 6 1/2 weeks ago


2) Setting up the hardscape. This went through many iterations.


3) Plant delivery


4) Planted


5) Water!


6) Regular light vs Plant light, built up the substrate in the back a little more and curved the path more.


7) All lit up and waiting for fish









8) Hardscape change


9) Another hardscape change - 4 weeks ago


10) ANOTHER hardscape change


11) Plant adding/pruning, more hardscape changes - 3 weeks ago


12) Top view - Yesterday


13) Still a work in progress - Today


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nice use of the rule of thirds


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

What is that plant in the front right with the tiny lily pads?! It is gorgeous!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

what's the stock?


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

cheylillymama said:


> What is that plant in the front right with the tiny lily pads?! It is gorgeous!


Pennywort, the cutest aquatic plant ever!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> what's the stock?


Soon to be 5 member sorority, but for now it's Lyretails and Endlers.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

aokashi said:


> nice use of the rule of thirds



Thank you! It's still a work in progress.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Are their pics? I can't see pics, unless it doesn't load on my ipad


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

gorillakev said:


> Are their pics? I can't see pics, unless it doesn't load on my ipad


There are 13 pictures. Bad iPad!


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh that tank is gorgeous! 
Now I'm tempted to rescape :lol:


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Agility4fun said:


> There are 13 pictures. Bad iPad!


LOL....its doing the same thing on my kindle fire..no pics


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

gorillakev said:


> LOL....its doing the same thing on my kindle fire..no pics




The pics are in an album in my profile, just not in order.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool...looks good that will fill in real nice


----------

